# Aerial view of Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is the aerial view of the garden railway. I just finished expanding one end of the ground track from 4-foot to 8-foot diameter. After 2 years when I first built the railway out of my imagination. I had the courage to tear it down and modify it. I still have the other end that needs the same expansion. 
The motion detection signal was designed by Dave Bodnar, it works perfectly even it has been outside nearly two years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJLTjW6AdgQ&feature=youtu.be


----------

